# Driver 185.65 to improve folding?



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2009)

Apparently this new beta driver has cuda 2.2 for increased performance.  Haven't had a chance to dl it yet!
New in Release 185.65:

This driver supports GeForce 9-series, 100-series, and 200-series desktop GPUs.
    * Adds support for the new GeForce GTX 275 GPU.
    * Adds support for CUDA 2.2 for improved performance in GPU Computing applications. See www.nvidia.com/cuda for more details.
    * Accelerates performance in several 3D applications. The following are examples of improvements measured with Release 185 drivers vs. Release 182 drivers (results will vary depending on your GPU, system configuration, and game settings):
          o Up to 11% performance increase in Call of Duty: World at War
          o Up to 5% performance increase Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
          o Up to 22% performance increase Crysis: Warhead with antialiasing enabled
          o Up to 11% performance increase in Fallout 3 with antialiasing enabled
          o Up to 14% performance increase in Far Cry 2
          o Up to 45% performance increase in Mirror’s Edge with antialiasing enabled
    * Supports GeForce Plus Power Pack #3. Download these FREE PhysX and CUDA applications now!
    * Numerous bug fixes. Refer to the release documentation notes.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2009)

I will DL it tonight and give it a go to see if there are improvements when it comes to folding.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah,  just realized I have to try to mod the inf,  I've got a stupid 7600gt as my 2nd card.... hope it works.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2009)

This driver actually decreased my PPDs went from 6.8K to 5.7K. So no-go with the folding improvements (at least for me ATM). I will leave it installed overnight to see if any changes kick in.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't forget to replace this one with the bugfix release 185.66.  I can't even use these,  don't work with my 2nd video card......


----------

